# إلى كل من يعمل ببرنامج آرت كام



## عصام حمامي (2 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
تلقيت طلب من أحد الأشخاص منذ اسبوع للعمل على ماكينة حفر على الخشب 
هو يمتلك برنامج يوكان كام نتيجة شرائه للماكينة
ولكن أحد العمال قام بسرقة الدنغل الخاص بالبرنامج و لم يستطع استرداده
حاولت استعمال آرتكام المجاني ولكن فشلت لأنه لا يقوم بحفظ الصورة المراد حفرها
لذلك فكرت باللجوء اليكم
أرجو الحصول على أي صورة من الأمثلة الموضوعه في برنامج آرت كام بشرط تكون جاهزه للتشغيل
لأن صاحب العمل قال لي انه لن يشتري البرنامج حتى يرى و لو قطعة واحدة من عمل الماكينة
وإذا كان بالإمكان صورة التنين
أرجو الرد مهما كان وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## salah_design (3 مارس 2011)

عصام حمامي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> تلقيت طلب من أحد الأشخاص منذ اسبوع للعمل على ماكينة حفر على الخشب
> هو يمتلك برنامج يوكان كام نتيجة شرائه للماكينة
> ولكن أحد العمال قام بسرقة الدنغل الخاص بالبرنامج و لم يستطع استرداده
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعتذر منك اخي على التاخر بالرد
تفضل اخي جرب هذا العمل وان شاء الله يكون طلبك
الملف بالمرفقات
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عصام حمامي (4 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي صلاح
في الحقيقة هذا معروف لن أنساه لك إنشاء الله
و أرجو من الله أن ينير دربك و يحفظك
ولك مني كل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## عصام حمامي (4 مارس 2011)

اخي الكريم صلاح
ممكن بس تحددلي شو أدوات الحفر اللي استعملتها
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عصام حمامي (4 مارس 2011)

الآرت كام اللي عندي ديوم لم يسمح لي بفتح الملف المرسل من عندك
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عصام حمامي (5 مارس 2011)

أرجو منك أن تحدد لي ادوات الحفر الستعملة في الصورة التي أرسلتها لي من فضلك
لأنني لن أستطيع معرفتها لأن الآرت كام الذي لدي ديمو رفض فتح الملف
مع خالص شكري


----------



## salah_design (5 مارس 2011)

عصام حمامي قال:


> الآرت كام اللي عندي ديوم لم يسمح لي بفتح الملف المرسل من عندك
> و لك جزيل الشكر


اخي العزيز
اسعد الله اوقاتك
تستطيع فتح الملف بطريقة ثانية كنت قد شرحتها سابقا واشر حها لك الان
الان من قائمة relief tools
اختيار او اداة paste relief from File
تظهر لك قائمة من اي تريد احضار الملف فتختار موقع الملف الذي ارسلته لك
تظهر لك قائمة جديدة وهي 3d clipart
تختار من القائمة العلوية scale لكي تكبر الرسمة كما تريد
ومن ثم تختار paste 
وان شاء الله تكون وصلت لما تريد
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عصام حمامي (5 مارس 2011)

السلم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
يا أخي صلاح أنا أعلم أنني أتعبتك معي و لكن برنامجي ديمو و هو لا يستجيب لأي من هذه الخيارات
عند كل محاولة يعطيني الرسالة التالية:
هذه النسخة مخصصة لفتح صور الديمو فقط وهذه الصورة التي تحاول فتحها ليست منها(أي ليست من صور الديمو)
لذلك أرجوك و بشدة أن تحدد لي مقياس العمل بما لا يتجاوز 50x50سم وتستعمل أداةRoughing tool
12 ملم
و أدة اللإنهاء Finishing
بول نوز 3 ملم
أو اعطيني المقياس الذي عملت به الصورة المرسلة مع ذكر للأدوات المستعملة فيها
أنا آسف إذا كنت من المزعجين بالنسبة لك و لكن و بصراحة أنا أعتقد أنك أملي الوحيد لتحقيق هذا الطلب 
و لك خاص شكري و إمتناني


----------



## عصام حمامي (6 مارس 2011)

*السلم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
يا أخي صلاح أنا أعلم أنني أتعبتك معي و لكن برنامجي ديمو و هو لا يستجيب لأي من هذه الخيارات
عند كل محاولة يعطيني الرسالة التالية:
هذه النسخة مخصصة لفتح صور الديمو فقط وهذه الصورة التي تحاول فتحها ليست منها(أي ليست من صور الديمو)
لذلك أرجوك و بشدة أن تحدد لي مقياس العمل بما لا يتجاوز 50x50سم وتستعمل أداةRoughing tool
12 ملم
و أدة اللإنهاء Finishing
بول نوز 3 ملم*
*و تحديد سماكة الخشب على 4 سم
أو اعطيني المقياس الذي عملت به الصورة المرسلة مع ذكر للأدوات المستعملة فيها
أنا آسف إذا كنت من المزعجين بالنسبة لك و لكن و بصراحة أنا أعتقد أنك أملي الوحيد لتحقيق هذا الطلب 
و لك خاص شكري و إمتناني*​


----------



## salah_design (6 مارس 2011)

عصام حمامي قال:


> *السلم عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> يا أخي صلاح أنا أعلم أنني أتعبتك معي و لكن برنامجي ديمو و هو لا يستجيب لأي من هذه الخيارات
> عند كل محاولة يعطيني الرسالة التالية:
> هذه النسخة مخصصة لفتح صور الديمو فقط وهذه الصورة التي تحاول فتحها ليست منها(أي ليست من صور الديمو)
> ...


طيب اخي ليه ما تنزل النسخة التي حملتها على الموقع في احدى مشاركاتي
اخي والله ما فيها تعب انا بخدمتك
حاول تحميل النسخة 
واي سؤال انا بالخدمة


----------



## عصام حمامي (8 مارس 2011)

سيدي العزيز الأستاذ صلاح
بصراحة أنا لم أكن منتبه لوجود هذه النسخة في المنتدى و أشكرك جدا لتنبيهي
ولكن صادفتني مشكلة
عند البدء بتنفيذ القطعه على الماكينة و بعد تحديد نقطة المبدأ م تقوم الآلة بتحديد نقطة وهمية عند أسفل زاوية طاولة الماكينة وترسم خط من هذه النقطة الوهمية الى النقطة م ولا أعرف من أين أتت هذه النقطة الوهمية ومن حسن حظي أني أوقفت عمل الماكينة و لكن بعد أن ثقبت الطاولة 

لا أعرف ما ذا أفعل فهذه أول مرة لي في التعامل مع ماكينا ال cnc


----------



## عصام حمامي (8 مارس 2011)

سيدي العزيز الأستاذ صلاح
بصراحة أنا لم أكن منتبه لوجود هذه النسخه في النتتدى ولك الشكر لتنبيهي
ولكن صادفتني مشكلة
بعد تحميل التول باث على برنامج الماكينة و بعد تحديد نقطة المبدأ م يقوم بنامج الماكينة بتحديد نقطة وهمية عند أسفل زاوية طاولة الماكينة ويرسم خط بين النقطة الوهمية و نقطة المبدأ م و كأنه مسار
من حسن حظي اني أوقفت عمل الماكينة ولكن الطاولة ثقبت
جربت رسم ثنائي الأبعاد ( تمام)
جربت عدة رسوم ثلاثية الأبعاد (للأسف نفس المشكلة)

ماذاأفعل ؟


----------



## عصام حمامي (8 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
استاذ صالح هذه صوره توضح ما أقصد


----------



## salah_design (8 مارس 2011)

عصام حمامي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> استاذ صالح هذه صوره توضح ما أقصد


اخي عصام
في احد الدروس مع الاخ محمد وعد واجهتنا نفس المشكلة خاصة في الماكنات الصينية وانا استخدم ماكنة صناعة كندية ولكن اعلم ان الاخ محمد وعد قد تغلب على هذه المشكلة 
ارجو ان تقوم بمراسلة الاخ محمد وسوف تجد الجواب عنده ان شاء الله
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عصام حمامي (9 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## saber elbanna (20 مارس 2011)

كيفية الحصول علي برنامج الارت كام + الدونجل في مصر وكم يبلغ ثمنه انا عندي برنامج artcam 9 ,ولم استطع فتحه بسبب الدونجل وهل انا لو اشتريت مكينه ياتي معها البرنامج كاملا افيدونا افادكم الله


----------



## salah_design (20 مارس 2011)

saber elbanna قال:


> كيفية الحصول علي برنامج الارت كام + الدونجل في مصر وكم يبلغ ثمنه انا عندي برنامج artcam 9 ,ولم استطع فتحه بسبب الدونجل وهل انا لو اشتريت مكينه ياتي معها البرنامج كاملا افيدونا افادكم الله


اخي راجع مواضيعي ستجد الحل ان شاء الله
انا نزلت البرنامج وطريقة تنصيب البرنامج وكيفية حل مشكلة الدنجل 
وقد قام اكثر من اخ بالملتقة بتحميل النسخة التي رفعتها بالملتقى وتعمل معهم بكل كفاءة
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عصام حمامي (23 مارس 2011)

saber elbanna قال:


> كيفية الحصول علي برنامج الارت كام + الدونجل في مصر وكم يبلغ ثمنه انا عندي برنامج artcam 9 ,ولم استطع فتحه بسبب الدونجل وهل انا لو اشتريت مكينه ياتي معها البرنامج كاملا افيدونا افادكم الله


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أخي الكريم 
نسخة الآرت كام 9 المقدمة من الأستاذ صلاح ممتازة و تعمل مئة في المئة 
ولكن مع كل ماكينة عند الشراء يأتي معها برنامج نسخة كاملة مع دنغل
و تقبل تحياتي


----------

